# Run In Shed Help



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Are you building on a foundation? What sort of ground are you building on? How big will it be? Unless it's going to be VERY large, you don't need to use concrete.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

We put up a 12x24 with a center half wall without cement, it's still standing. Just sink the posts below the frost level.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

dig below frost line, say 2 feet or so, then have some gravel, pack a bit of gravel in the bottom of the hole, then use a bit more gravel to get the posts level.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Just keep in mind, when dirt & wood meet, wood will eventually rot, even when encased in concrete. Might take a few years-moisture & Mother Nature will prevail though.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

also have to check building codes, might be additional tax if you put holes in the ground vs building it as a "movable" structure on skids.


----------



## MainelyDraft (Dec 28, 2012)

My run-in is a moveable building... It's 10x16 and made of rough cut lumber, large cedar logs and metal roofing. The only thing that cost us money was the roofing.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Just keep in mind, when dirt & wood meet, wood will eventually rot, even when encased in concrete. Might take a few years-moisture & Mother Nature will prevail though.


 PWF (treated) wood buried in the ground will live much longer than any horses.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

JaphyJaphy said:


> PWF (treated) wood buried in the ground will live much longer than any horses.


 What does that kind of wood look like? we had some posts in the ground for a few years and my dad pulled them out and there was no sign of rot.
I'd like to build a round pen sometime with my dad and I need to know what they look like. Thanx!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

MainelyDraft said:


> My run-in is a moveable building... It's 10x16 and made of rough cut lumber, large cedar logs and metal roofing. The only thing that cost us money was the roofing.


 Did you cut down the trees for the run in shed yourself?


----------



## MainelyDraft (Dec 28, 2012)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Did you cut down the trees for the run in shed yourself?


Yes we did actually. We had a friend with a saw mill who let us bring logs to cut into the boards for the walls etc, and the large cedar logs we used for cornor posts we cut down ourselves as well.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> Just keep in mind, when dirt & wood meet, wood will eventually rot, even when encased in concrete. Might take a few years-moisture & Mother Nature will prevail though.


Yeah, like at MY place, where it's taken 40-50 years to rot out. You might not even live there anymore by the time that happens. Treated wood will be sufficient. I wouldn't put it in permanently bc of taxes, either.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Corporal said:


> I wouldn't put it in permanently bc of taxes, either.


Only if you tell them (around here, at least).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

In my area, the ground stays in reasonable condition, in the winter, where I put the horses, but if you dig down 3 feet, you have water. Wood posts in the ground wouldn't work for us.

Also, we can have a building of 200sqf (or less) built anyway, with no permit. It could have power, water, whatever I want. But no more than 200sqf, regardless if it's on the ground or in the ground.

We just got one of these horse shelters. Just a 10x20. I love it  It's very solid, and incredibly sound. I couldn't have built it in the amount of time/money that it cost me to buy it from this guy.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine is floating on sand on clay. Railway ties, are the footings. I just framed on top of them, standard 24" on center. The doorway faced south and a tad east because of the winter prevailings.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Yeah, like at MY place,* where it's taken 40-50 years to rot out.* You might not even live there anymore by the time that happens. Treated wood will be sufficient. I wouldn't put it in permanently bc of taxes, either.


 Did you mean untreated wood?


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.tscstores.com/POST-FENCE-PT-2-14-3X6POINT-P10841.aspx
Does 'PT' mean pressure treated? I think these are the posts we have in our pasture(electric fence).


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

If your worried about rotting, you can tar the ends that go in the ground, just make sure its thick and the wood is dry.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

If you have a Home Hardware or similar farm and ranch store nearby, you may be able to buy a livestock shed pre-made, on skids and have it delivered. I bought 2 10x16 sheds from Home Hardware, already built and delivered for about $850 each. They're made with treated lumber and a metal roof and work great. The local farm store UFA makes a 10x24 run in that includes an 8x10 tack/ feed room, also on skids.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

Spotted said:


> If your worried about rotting, you can tar the ends that go in the ground, just make sure its thick and the wood is dry.


We did that to our posts only we used some type of oil/thinner liquid to treat the ends of the posts. We used a 20x20 carport frame with a roof and built walls around it. We sunk the treated posts in about 2.5 feet and added cement to the holes as well. It wasn't too expensive and it definitely does its job. The horses are always in it and it is big enough for the three horses, 13hh pony and 10hh pony to fit comfortably in it.


----------

